# Employment Testing for Coding



## meko77 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a certified CPC and I have to take a employment test for a medical coding competency test. Has anyone taken a competency test? Was it multiple choice or just questions and answers? Please give advice!


----------



## mbort (Jul 25, 2008)

many employers do require it and the tests are usually created by each individual employer so they vary as to their specific requirements.


----------



## beckiw (Jul 27, 2008)

Most of the ones I've seen are a little of everything.  Some True/False, some multiple choice, some actual coding scenarios.  One hospital gave a 100 question scantron test plus coding.  As the other poster said, every employer creates their own, so who knows what you're going to get.

Becki


----------



## castelz (Aug 2, 2009)

*Help i need the cd call cpc exam simulator 2009*

Where or how can find the CPC EXAM SIMULATOR 2009, because It has the practice CPC test.  HELP   HELP.  Please e-mail me ant thank you for everything.  

castelz@msn.com


----------



## 007CPC (Aug 2, 2009)

meko77 said:


> I am a certified CPC and I have to take a employment test for a medical coding competency test. Has anyone taken a competency test? Was it multiple choice or just questions and answers? Please give advice!



Hello meko77,

Pre-employment coding test correlate to the three coding levels (beginner, intermediate, advanced) that distinguish a coding assignments level of difficulty. U can also predict how hard a coding test rendered from an employer based on the pay range.... i.e. if your asking for fifty grand a year expect the employer to expect you to encrypt long info. versus someone asking for a wage of ten to fifteen dollars an hour; then again if u have inside connections this post might not apply to your situation...


----------

